# age limit



## carolinej (May 18, 2004)

Hi everyone, i just wanted to ask one question please.

Is there an age limit to adoption?

I am 39 in December and DH is 44.

Thanks everyone, we live in the Scottish Borders.


----------



## Angus (Jun 1, 2004)

Hi Caroline,

I'm in Essex so I don't know if its different in other areas but when we meet with our social worker she said there is no upper age limit but you must be fit & healthy and reasonably expect to see the child grow up. My dh is nearly 40 and she said with checks and everything it would take about 2 years so he would then be 42 (obviously - sorry).

Hope this helps but if i can be of anymore help im me.

Good Luck 
Linzi xx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi Caroline

There is no age limit, although every prospective adopter has to go for a medical to make sure that they are reasonably fit and healthy enough to care for the children. However, I do believe that there is a general guideline (although not official) that most Social Services go by that there should be no more than 40 years between the age of the parents and the child. However, it does depend on individual circumstances and can vary. My DH and I are both 41 and will be 42 by the time we are hopefully approved.

Your best bet is to contact your local Social Services and see what their guidelines are.

Hope everything goes well.

Cindy


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Caroline

There is no age limit, but alot of other criteria we all have to meet regardless of our age. I have heard that some social services departments but limitations on the ages that people can adopt, dependent upon their age, but I am not sure how this is applied or how true it is.

I have also seen in the last Be My Parent magazine a couple of 50 and 52 who are looking to foster or potentially adopt 2 siblings aged 5 - 8.

As Cindy said I would contact your local social services to see what local protocols they have.

Good luck
Love
Karen x


----------

